# fusefs post-install instruction referencing wrong module name?



## fluca1978 (Nov 2, 2021)

On my FreeBSD 13 I've just installed fusefs and the post install instructions state that:


```
=====
Message from fusefs-libs-2.9.9_2:

--
Install the FUSE kernel module (kldload fusefs) to use this port.
=====
Message from veracrypt-1.24_4:

--
Veracrypt was installed

1) Veracrypt needs security/sudo port to mount disk volumes. You must modify  
   /usr/local/etc/sudoers file to add Veracrypt user(s). Don't use root user

2) Please ensure that the fusefs kmod is loaded prior to use:

$ kldload fuse

If you want load fuse.ko on boot time, please add the following to /boot/loader.conf

fusefs_load="YES"

3) Enjoy it
```

At point 2, the module to load is spelled as fuse, while it should be fusefs.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 2, 2021)

Please submit a PR so the pkg-message can be fixed. 

The confusion probably stems from the fact the module was called fuse.ko first. Some time during 12.x the module changed its name to fusefs. On 12 an alias existed so fuse would actually load fusefs. On 13.0 that alias was removed.


----------



## fluca1978 (Nov 2, 2021)

Is this the right place to submit this wrong message?
I see two problems in the post-install instructions:
1) the module name is *fusefs*
2) the `kldload` command must be run as root, therefore the '$' prompt is not the appropriate shell prompt here.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 2, 2021)

fluca1978 said:


> Is this the right place to submit this wrong message?


Bugs should be reported here: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/


----------



## fluca1978 (Nov 2, 2021)

I hope to have done it in the right way: <https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=259612>


----------



## SirDice (Nov 2, 2021)

In the title put 'security/veracrypt'. The pkg-message issue is there, not on fusefs-libs. If you put the port name in the title the reviewer will know exactly which port it is and the system will automatically inform the maintainer of the port.

You can print the whole message using `pkg info -D veracrypt` (copy that whole text so people know what you're talking about). Then state the problems you noticed from post #3.


----------



## fluca1978 (Nov 2, 2021)

Update, thanks for the assistance.


----------



## astyle (Nov 2, 2021)

BTW, the way I deal with it is: (as root, not as regular user)

install sysutils/fusefs-ntfs
add the following to /boot/loader.conf: `fusefs_load="YES"` # Or `fuse_load="YES"`, depending on the correct spelling.
Never bothered with veracrypt. So it looks like veracrypt's pkg-message has not only the issue of misspelling `fusefs` vs `fuse`, but also the issue of running `kldload` as regular user or root.


----------

